# Look what my gf made for me!



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

A shift knob bootie!










And the original:










She's wonderful, even if she's a biker perv. 

Nick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It keeps my hand warm.
Much more comfy than holding a chunk of solid stainless steel that's been chilled to 20F.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I was originally thinking of getting a new shift knob to match my aluminum trim, but was turned off at the thought at a freezing or burning hot shift knob. Maybe this is the solution.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *A shift knob bootie!
> 
> She's wonderful, even if she's a biker perv.
> 
> Nick *


Are you sure that's what she made it for?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

She assures me that this is the intended purpose.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *She assures me that this is the intended purpose.  *


Little improv when needed doesn't hurt.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Get one Get one!! They feel NICE!!*



Spiderm0n said:


> *I was originally thinking of getting a new shift knob to match my aluminum trim, but was turned off at the thought at a freezing or burning hot shift knob. Maybe this is the solution.  *


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

They do feel great.
I'm looking forward to it being warm enough for me to remove the bootie. The feel isn't rewarding enough to justify freezing my hands off, though. 
Nick


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *They do feel great.
> I'm looking forward to it being warm enough for me to remove the bootie. The feel isn't rewarding enough to justify freezing my hands off, though.
> Nick *


Hmm...before the bootie, perhaps a heated shift knob would have been something to add to the list?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *It keeps my hand warm. Much more comfy than holding a chunk of solid stainless steel that's been chilled to 20F.  *


Have gloves been invented in Maryland yet? 

But yes, that can be one cold chunk of aluminium (I have the BMW version) in the morning. It was -17°C a week ago, and my bare hand froze to the shift knob - seriously! Hurt like hell.

BTW, does your GF have a web site? Does she accept PayPal?  

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I hate gloves. 

She doesn't have a web site, but she was interested in finding out how much you guys would pay for these. 

And I would love a heated shift knob... But I haven't time to engineer one right now. Maybe later.

Nick


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *BTW, does your GF have a web site? Does she accept PayPal?  *


Woah, Patrick, that is *not* a good smilie to use when talking about another guy's girlfriend!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmmm...
Sadly, she's in Boston, so none of that for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey Nick,

Where in Bethesda are you? Just curious as I used to live down there.

And I am still using my Rob Knob sans booty (damn, that sounds bad). It is a bit cold some mornings, but still bearable. And no I won't wear gloves either.

Tom


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm in between Mass Ave and MacArthur... Know wherew the Westbard Giant is? (Or where Bowl America used to be?) My neighborhood is Directly across Mass ave from there.
Nick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Alee has dubbed it the shift knob cozy, which I think I'll adopt. 
I like the feel of the "naked" knob, erk, that sounds even worse, but I'm keeping the cozy on until it warms up.
My car lives outside, though, so if you're one of those people with a garage space to park in, you're not quite in the same predicament as I am. 
It's really nice in the mornings not to have to hold a frozen knob. And it's a hell of a lot warmer than the OEM knob, too.
Nick


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Alee has dubbed it the shift knob cozy, which I think I'll adopt.
> *


That's "Shift Knob Cozy" (tm) to you!


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Hmmm...
> Sadly, she's in Boston, so none of that for a while.    *


Reeeeeaaaalllllyyyy?!??! Where in Boston? I may have to look here up.      j/k

Ack!!! I actually used that annoying bouncing smily. I'm going to hide now.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

She's living in a house with two very protective lesbians. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *They do feel great.
> I'm looking forward to it being warm enough for me to remove the bootie. The feel isn't rewarding enough to justify freezing my hands off, though.
> Nick *


You will need that during the summer...it sure look hot to touch in summer!

Danny


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I sure as hell won't be taking it out of the car.  I might get her to make me a light colored one for the warmer seasons, though. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *She's living in a house with two very protective lesbians. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: *


Yikes, this thread is getting pretty racy. :tsk: Naked knobs, multiple lesbians, booties, licking smilies, hand sticking to frozen knobs. it's just too much for me... LOL!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Tut, tut, tut...
Go wash your mouth with a bar of soap.
Some people have such dirty minds...


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

I just went down to rate this thread but can't seem to find the
proper rating:dunno:


----------



## N325xitGFColubr (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, even though Nick here is a four-wheeled freak, and not an enlightened bicyclist like me, I suppose I don't want his hands to freeze to his shifter knob. Or other parts of him, for that matter, that may be in contact with his shifter knob when he uses his car for certain other... recreational purposes that we really don't want to think about. And as for my housemates, I would like to set it straight that they are not protective of me, as I am known in these parts as Alpha Female! Oh yeah! It is therefore my business to be protective of them, not vice versa.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Oh shit! The Biker perv has invaded!   

And she's smearing me!

I'm gonna go hide...

Someone defend me from my girlfriend?

Pretty please?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

And you're not alpha female, dear... Don't make me tell them your real name.


----------



## N325xitGFColubr (Jan 17, 2002)

I most certainly am Alpha Female, whatever else you may say. And yes, I'm here and I'm smearing you, it's what you get for busting in on me at bicycling.com, you four-wheeled freak! Don't make me go into detail about how you like to FEEEEL the clutch and you just LOOOVE the sound of your revving engine, and how you like to stroke your shift knob, and what a charge it gives you, and the REAL reason you want to drive a -"stick"-..... :angel: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *She's living in a house with two very protective lesbians. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: *


I was going to make some comment on that, but then she chimed in and poked all kind of holes in it. Also, she's a bicycling freak. They're scarry.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Biker perv is the appropriate term. 

And I prefer to call her "buttercup." As long as she's not holding anything heavy.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick and his GF are both Internet forum phreaks, and crossposting to each others' hobby board? There's something that just seems wrong about that...  

So, N325xitGFColubr, are you going to go into business selling these booties? I think you might have a small marketplace forming here! :thumb:


----------



## N325xitGFColubr (Jan 17, 2002)

I am happy to make more shift knob booties. As for the "buttercup" bit, well, I might point out that Nick is known by some as "Nicky Mouse." And as for the bike bit, bikes rule. Cars are for the weak and the lazy who can't be bothered to use their own muscle power, or for the old and infirm. And bikes take up less space and don't guzzle gas, and they're a lot cheaper. Much more user servicable too; there's just nothing so satisfying as getting covered in bike grease and then getting on the bike and having it work nice and smoothly again. And biking is good exercise, and if you live in a city like Boston or DC it gets you where you're going a lot faster too. Bikes rule, cars drool, period. And Nicky Mouse is a four-wheeled freak.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

N325xitGFColubr said:


> *And as for the bike bit, bikes rule. Cars are for the weak and the lazy who can't be bothered to use their own muscle power, or for the old and infirm.*


Oh man, I thought you were talking about real bikes, you know, the ones with 100+ HP at the rear wheel. I used to ride a Suzuki rice rocket myself. :thumb:

I used to ride a bicycle, but there aren't many bike lanes around here, so I kind of gave it up. I had good form in 1979 though, don't you think?


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Oh my lord! Is that a banana seat? And those handle bars! Whoa! Stop reminding me of the past! Ow!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> *Oh my lord! Is that a banana seat? And those handle bars! Whoa! Stop reminding me of the past! Ow!  *


Hey, I'm a product of my times. I'd like to have that L.E.D. digital watch back though.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Emily worked as a bike courier in DC last summer. Talk about aggressive drivers, what about aggressive bikers?
Nick


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Sorry Guys time to close this thread it's become WAY OT. Please use the PM function or OT board for personal converations and small talk.*

*Thanks from the Admin staff. *


----------

